# Serial number serch when decals are missing



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Is there another way to find out what the serial number if my tractor is in the event all known tags are missing?
I had herd of getting the numbers off the rear left axle?
Any help?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Depending on the model vintage, if the sticker is missing, then there isn't an alternative location, unless it's an older or newer unit, but I know the 80s era is that way.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Couple of clues such as pics might help,for there some gents here have eye like a hawk.


----------



## chefmanx (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks for allowing into this fine organization!! Lol

I will attach so pics hopefully they will help


----------

